
Fascism Is Not an Idea to Be Debated, It’s a Set of Actions to Fight - DyslexicAtheist
https://lithub.com/fascism-is-not-an-idea-to-be-debated-its-a-set-of-actions-to-fight/
======
bhengaij
But what qualifies as fascism and who decides and how (and definitely not buy
constantly repeating the same points) is definitely up for a debate

~~~
giucal
Not so, language is a convention. Look up "fascism" in a dictionary: you will
find it has a well established meaning.

